# 2017 210:12 ARC Fault Update



## NEH (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm a commercial electrician with a residential question! 

Does the 2017 NEC Arc Fault Update allow for using AFCI rated receptacles only in a newly constructed home? 

A friend who is building his own home was recently told by an inspector that AFCI Breakers were his only option for new construction. (Seems pricing compared to receptacles) 

Also, I saw a post on this site, (which is what drew me to sign up!) that 2017 allowed AFCI receptacle stand alone... placed as first plug in circuit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Afci's are really not that different in the 2017. There is, however, much confusion. In general you will need afci breakers in many areas of a home


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Your best bet is to use AFCI breakers. To compliantly use an AFCI receptacle you either need a breaker that costs more or one that doesn't exist yet.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought all 15 and 20 amp 120 VAC branch circuits were supposed to be AFCI protected.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> I thought all 15 and 20 amp 120 VAC branch circuits were supposed to be AFCI protected.


Nope, there are some exceptions.


----------

